# Sacred Seeds Catalog 1985



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 25, 2012)

Thought that other history & strain buffs might enjoy seeing an original Sacred Seeds catalog from 1985.  Have all SSSC and Seed Bank catalogs as well, will be posting them here too.

Hope you enjoy!





​


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 25, 2012)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Locked (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow...that is cool as hell. I love seeing pieces of history like this.  I have a Hard Rock Cafe London Menu from the 70's.  Thanks for sharing man.


----------

